# Anglerverband Niedersachsen: NEIN zum EU-Angelverbot für Aale



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

Pressemeldung

*Pressemitteilung Anglerverband Niedersachsen: NEIN zum EU-Angelverbot für Aale​*
















---------------------------------------​
Die ausführliche Stellungnahme zur PM
Anglerverband Niedersachsen: Ausführliche Stellungnahme Aalfangverbot der EU


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung Anglerverband Niedersachsen: NEIN zum EU-Angelverbot für Aale*

Falls noch nicht bekannt: 
Der im Vergleich zu Obigem in meinen Augen komplett lächerliche “Offene Brief” des DAFV (auch von heute):
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...bestand-ein-offener-brief-an-minister-schmidt


----------



## Ørret (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung Anglerverband Niedersachsen: NEIN zum EU-Angelverbot für Aale*

Saubere Arbeit beim AVN......
Und wie nicht anders zu erwarten erbärmlich was der BV da abliefert...es ist nicht zu fassen#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung Anglerverband Niedersachsen: NEIN zum EU-Angelverbot für Aale*

Aktualisierung:
Die ausführliche Stellungnahme zur PM
Anglerverband Niedersachsen: Ausführliche Stellungnahme Aalfangverbot der EU


----------

